# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  A new and critical addition to our FAKs?

## tjwilhelm

Some of you have already heard the story of my hit-and-run ordeal, three years ago.  5 weeks ago, I had my 5th surgery on my right shoulder, since then.  Early on, the top of the right humerus (the knob/ball on the upper end of the upper arm bone) became infested with MRSA -- Methicillin-Resistant Staphylococcus Aureus -- the antibiotic resistant form of "staph" bacteria.  These new "superbugs" kill people.  MRSA has killed its fair share of unsuspecting hikers, sportsmen, and outdoorsy folks who acquired this infection from simple cuts and scrapes.  When the skin and sub-dermal tissues get a MRSA infection, it is literally a flesh-eating bacteria.  For me, it was a bone-eating bacteria.  It totally rotted away the head of my right humerus, which happens to be the ball-half of the shoulder joint.  Thus, multiple surgeries to both deal with the infection and to attempt to regain some reasonable level of shoulder function.

For the first four weeks after this most recent humpty-dumpty surgery, the healing and recovery process was going quite well...until this last weekend.  I woke up Saturday morning to greater than normal shoulder pain.  When I went in to look at it in the bathroom mirror -- YIKES!  All around the nearly foot-long incision the skin was a deep dark red with a distinct line of demarcation between the red color and the normal flesh color. It was also a but swollen and hot to the touch.  

Off to the emergency room, again.  It was determined that I had a staph-based cellulitis.  In my case that probably meant a new MRSA infection that invaded the site of a festering stitch that was sticking out of the skin.  Fortunately, they were able to knock the infection down with a relatively new antibiotic that MRSA is not immune to -- Daptomycin (called Qubicin), that costs -- get ready -- $1,500.00 per dose.  YIKES, again!

Again, I was reminded that* a small break in the skin can lead to a serious infection -- one that may have the potential to kill you*; and, our old standby ointment -- Triple -- will not stop these new superbugs.

A few days ago, while waiting in line at the pharmacy, I made a new discovery.  *Curad has just started selling a silver-based, antimicrobial wound gel called Silver Solution*.  Knowing that silver is effective at killing nearly all microbes, I immediately bought it for my FAK.  It also claims it's been proven to kill MRSA.  If this is really true, I think this is a must-have for everyone's FAK, for whatever my opinion on the subject may be worth.

Here's a link:  http://www.amazon.com/Curad-Silver-S...ilver+solution

Just for kicks, here's an x-ray of the first, emergency attempt to repair the head of my humerus after it fell out into the surgeon's hand:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.02 current 01 by tjwilhelm148149, on Flickr

----------


## hunter63

Been hearing abut the "silver connection" for a while now.....now it would appear that a major player is selling this product.

So your recommendation is that it's a valuable product?

----------


## Rick

I'm a believer in silver impregnated dressings being anti-bacterial. I notice it says it's a "barrier" to MRSA. I hope that's not a marketing term. Even PJ would be a barrier.

----------


## MrFixIt

1st, I hope you recover quickly tj.
2nd, thanks for the info.
And last, what next!! Seems like the over prescribing of antibiotics is leading us all down a dark path.

----------


## 1stimestar

Crickey!  What a mess!  Hope you are able to recover soon.  My up north remote friend drinks something she makes with silver something or other.  It involves electricity to make it.

----------


## tjwilhelm

> I'm a believer in silver impregnated dressings being anti-bacterial. I notice it says it's a "barrier" to MRSA. I hope that's not a marketing term. Even PJ would be a barrier.


For what it's worth, Rick, on the box it says, "Results of independent laboratory testing indicated that Silver Solution effectively kills...MRSA..."  The full quote includes other nasty bugs in its kill-list.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Crickey!  What a mess!  Hope you are able to recover soon.  My up north remote friend drinks something she makes with silver something or other.  It involves electricity to make it.


Oh yea, it's colloidal silver.

----------


## hayshaker

first off TJ i really hope it works and you heal up well.
i have some of the jel i bought a tube for everyone of my ghb,s. at 5bucks a pop why not.
they carrry it at our pharmacy in town.

----------


## hayshaker

also there,s silver sulfadine creme but you need a px to get it for you TJ i think your doctor
would cut you a script for it just ask.

----------


## dkr

So - Active Ingredient: Silver Chloride 0.0055% (55ppm) Inactive Ingredients: Carbomer, Glycerin, Silver Nitrate, Sodium Chloride, Triethanolamine, Water.

$6 for 0.5 oz.

I'm getting some, looks like good stuff.

----------


## Old GI

TJ:  I have experienced almost the identical situation with my right shoulder.  Seven surgeries (3 scopes, 3 totals and one debreedment for secondary infection after the first).  I finally went to get a second opinion because after years of very limited motion and lots of pain.  Looking at one possibly two total joints again.  New ortho guy is concerned about bone deterioration due to infection.  You are not alone.

----------


## TXyakr

Wow that sounds very serious! I have read that about 1 out of 25 patients in American hospitals contract an infection while in the hospital. But rarely is it MRSA. That Silver Solution antimicrobial wound gel is a good idea for FAK, I agree.

Once I had a much more minor staph infection that my PCP had to cut out and treat in his office. The wound began as a minor poison ivy irritation at my waistline that I basically ignored while camping. Evidently the skin rubbed raw, opened up and somehow the staph bacteria got in and worked its way about an inch or more deep but never into the bone. Relatively minor, I never needed to go to a hospital and thankfully I was not deep in the wilderness for very long.

Edit: Stats from CDC
http://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/20...-patients.html

----------


## tjwilhelm

> TJ:  I have experienced almost the identical situation with my right shoulder.  Seven surgeries (3 scopes, 3 totals and one debreedment for secondary infection after the first).  I finally went to get a second opinion because after years of very limited motion and lots of pain.  Looking at one possibly two total joints again.  New ortho guy is concerned about bone deterioration due to infection.  You are not alone.


Wow!  I feel for ya, bro!  My ortho doc has the same concern about bone deterioration.  Not at all fun; but, what can ya do?  It all comes down to "roll with the punches," find loads of things to laugh about, and stay cognizant of all the blessings to be grateful for.  Also -- and I'm sure you've done this too -- I've made it my mission to learn to adapt.

I'm packing this new Curad Silver Solution to help avoid any further infections from MRSA, and any other bug that might invade a cut or a scrape.

I also have been making colloidal silver solution for many years.  I use it as a mouthwash for gum and tooth infections; and, as a topical wash and poultice for burns -- I'm not inclined to drink it like some folks do.  I don't want to kill off the beneficial flora in my gut and intestines.  Even though I have liquid colloidal silver solution, I really like the idea of having a lab-tested gel for cuts and scrapes in my FAK.

----------


## Rick

This thread and Randy's on his torn meniscus are good reminders that gathering stuff to be prepared may not always be enough. There are things, particularly later in life, that gizmos and gadgets won't fix. I often remind myself of just how fortunate I am to be living now and not 100 years ago (or even 50 although I did). Medical science can do some miraculous stuff today. 

TJ, I wish you the best of luck long term on this fix. You've had an awful lot to contend with.

----------


## Erratus Animus

Back in 92 while in the Guatemalan jungle I received a burst of microwave radiation to my thighs. the burst killed the blood in my thighs and the plasma came to the surface separating the dermis from the epidermis ( read very painful ) over night. the medic we had with us used silverdyne cream to keep my wounds free from infection till I could be air lifted out 2 weeks later. In the jungle a scratch will puss up quick fast and in a hurry whereas stateside it may never do anything so having experience  first hand the properties of the silver laden cream for myself in the jungle I was a believer.

From what little I know about using silver and its antibacterial properties I remember the romans used shaved bits of in their bandages and that colloidal silver is used today to treat ailments. ymmv

----------


## GabeN

Although I don't have any medical training other than basic combat life saving, my wife was a RN before she passed away and working in the burn unit. They used Silvadene, which contains micronized silver, to treat and prevent skin infections in patients with severe burns. Thank you for the information!!

----------


## Mischief

A 100 years ago+ a silver dollar was first heated in a fire when cooled it was then placed on a wound and covered with a chard cloth.

----------


## hayshaker

tj have bought a silver generator yet cna get on ebay or google how to make your own
basicly it's 3, 9,volt batts hooked up in sequeience a coupe of small wires say from a radio and two aligator clips
two strips of pure silver rods .9999 fine and nonmineralized water also water must be hot just below 200.degrees
just google how to do it. i make my own.

----------

